# Any info on Newbeetle.org??



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

Anyone know what's up with newbeetle.org??
Why'd it have to go down on a Friday???


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (pdoel)*

Word.
I don't know what's up with it being down, either.


----------



## busybox (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (Iago)*

Its down do to hardware problems (heard that through the grapevine).
Busy~


----------



## pixelnexus (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (pdoel)*








i hope it's up soon..


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (busybox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Its down do to hardware problems (heard that through the grapevine).
Busy~[HR][/HR]​








You know, everytime I see that "newbeetle.org donor!" beside someone's name, I think, "You know, I should donate some money to the site!". And then I keep forgetting. Maybe if I had, the hardware wouldn't be in disrepair, and this wouldn't have happened!
Aaaahhh!! It's all my fault!!!!
(Hee hee)
But I really do think that once it's up, I'm donatin!!


----------



## pixelnexus (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (pdoel)*

i think the same thing too.. I will have to send some funds as well.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (pixelnexus)*

I just joined and now I feel guilty too. I'm FOWVAY over there.


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (eunos94)*

Maybe we could get a group-buy coordinated for donating to NB.org!








Seriously, some sort of fundraiser might be cool. A Membership Test Drive, if you will...


----------



## SoftBlau (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (pdoel)*

WTF??? I'm getting some star wars site when I go to newbeetle.org now...


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (Iago)*

Have you tried lately?? Now I'm getting some other type of site. It's kind of like a Star Wars site or something.
What's up with that??
Have we been hijacked???


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (pdoel)*

ALIENS have done this I just know it!


----------



## NYNBTS (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (trbo-bug)*

That is wierd? I like Star Wars and All but I want my NBTV. I guess a few bucks from me are in order. What would a nice $ be for something like that?


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (NYNBTS)*

Is Jeffrey Croft the guy that runs the site? That is what Network Solutions is showing. He is also the technical contact for http://www.thebothanspy.com, which is the Star Wars site.
It appears that his DNS records are all jacked up, or that he has the web stie pointed to the wrong directory on his web server. 
I just shot off an email to this guy, if I hear back, I'll post an update.


----------



## pixelnexus (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (beetlevdubn)*

yup.. that must be it then.. i wonder if we get NB.org if we go to a diff URL


----------



## Anna (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (pixelnexus)*

The site has been accidently pointed at the wrong DNS. Jeff is aware of it and they're working on it. In the meantime... enjoy Jeff's other passion (apparently) Star Wars! 
Don't know 'bout y'all but I'm jonesin' for my nb.org! Don't make me start the DTs!!


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (Anna)*

Well, this couldn't have come at a worse time. Tomorrow morning I'm leaving for my first ever NB gtg, and we were just getting into some cool excited discussions about it when it went down.
Can I sue for something like this??
Hee hee.


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (pdoel)*

I miss NewBeetle.org








-Paul


----------



## pixelnexus (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (pdoel)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Can I sue for something like this??
Hee hee.
[HR][/HR]​NO! cuz you didn't contribute funds







j/k!


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (pixelnexus)*

quote:[HR][/HR]NO! cuz you didn't contribute funds







j/k!







[HR][/HR]​







D'OH!!!
What if I back date the check??


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*ahem*
NewBeelte.Org is down. It's DNS is currently pointed at http://www.thebothanspy.com . We haven't got a clue what Jeff's doin'... but hey, check out the thread:
25 lines from Star Wars that can be improved if you substitute the word "pants" 
And even better... this cool monkey I found:








Is it not niffty?

noR


----------



## Anna (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (noR)*

You, little man, are very strange.... Some day I hope to meet all y'all in person! Roswell?


----------



## pixelnexus (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (noR)*

that is a cool monkey


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (noR)*

Geez noR, for the assistant administrator of Newbeetle.org, it sure did take you long enough to tell us something we already knew!!
Perhaps that little dancing monkey is actually you???
Hee hee. j/k!!


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (pdoel)*

Hahah... My wife only wishes I had moves that good.
And yea... I know you knew, but now you know what I knew when you didn't know what I knew. ;p

noR


----------



## Anna (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (noR)*

NewBeetle.org is experiencing technical difficulties, but will be back shortly. Please forgive me! -- Jeff 
That's what is now on the website


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (Anna)*

quote:[HR][/HR]NewBeetle.org is experiencing technical difficulties, but will be back shortly. Please forgive me! -- Jeff[HR][/HR]​Lol, and you guys said *I* was late to the party. ;p
noR


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*and now.... for your viewing pleasure....*

The Where's NewBeetle.Org Intermission monkey dancers:











































































































































































[Modified by noR, 2:31 PM 4-19-2002]


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: and now.... for your viewing pleasure.... (noR)*

Can Calvin & Hobbes join the party??

























































































































































































[Modified by pdoel, 5:40 PM 4-19-2002]


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: and now.... for your viewing pleasure.... (pdoel)*

Man, you people must be bored....


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

As NYNBTS put it.... I need my NBTV.








Somethin's gotta keep us sane eh? (yea yea, no comments necessary)
noR


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (noR)*

OK, Jeff better have a good reason for this mess when we get back. Im having withdrawal's, I CAN'T TAKE IT ANY LONGER!







Where's the phone, Im calling Jeff.


----------



## 3In2Out (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (trbo-bug)*

I think that withdraw is setting in!!! Is there anything that will cure it??? I need my nb.org!!!! 

noR- Love the monkey!!!!


----------



## TrappedOnEarth (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (GreenFelix00)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I miss NewBeetle.org








-Paul







[HR][/HR]​I too miss NewBeetle.org... I am suffering some withdrawal symptoms... I may need to enter the Betty Ford clinic to get over it (or perhaps the Beetle Ford clinic







).
::: Louis :::


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

Still down.


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (pdoel)*

Yea, And me too!


----------



## Vader582 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (trbo-bug)*

You know I never really realized how much I visit NB.org. I miss it too but I realize that these kind of things happen from time to time. I dig the dancing Monkey/Calvin & Hobbes. It's a great distraction! Jeff-I never knew. Are you a closet Fanboy?!?!








hehehe I feel kind of guilty joining this forum. I just joined yesterday. Best of luck Jeff. AOL IM is Vader582 if anyone wants to chat.


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (Vader582)*

Maybe we can just turn this thread into our own little mini-NB.org!
Here's one for the Miscellaneous Hoo-Haa...
Which would be your tool of choice to kill a puppy, a shotgun or a shovel, and why?


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (Iago)*

I just got back on! NB.org is open !!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TrappedOnEarth (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (trbo-bug)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just got back on! NB.org is open !!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I just tried and it is still down as 5:07 PM EDT.








-- sigh --
::: Louis :::


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (TrappedOnEarth)*

OH NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Its Gone Again............


----------



## carebear_kitty (Aug 22, 2001)

I'm going through withdrawal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vader582 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (Iago)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Maybe we can just turn this thread into our own little mini-NB.org!
Here's one for the Miscellaneous Hoo-Haa...
Which would be your tool of choice to kill a puppy, a shotgun or a shovel, and why?



































[HR][/HR]​I wouldn't ever harm a puppy!!! A cat on the other hand...


----------



## NYNBTS (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (Vader582)*

I can't type anything. I have nothing to say. Wow this is bad!!


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (NYNBTS)*

Hey tell me about it. I had about a 15min. fix this afternoon of NB.org and then nothing. I think I need a







This is too much to handle on a saturday night. Maybe I'll wake up and this will be just a "BAD" dream.....


----------



## hotbug (May 21, 2000)

*I'm going slightly mad!*


----------



## hotbug (May 21, 2000)

VWvortex hacked in to get us to come here


[Modified by hotbug, 9:57 PM 4-20-2002]


----------



## SilverShadow (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (hotbug)*

This is getting serious....


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (SilverShadow)*

Ok Jeff, Enough is Enough! I don't know what we did but I apologize for everybody.







That did it. Don't make come look you up!







I know some folks in some high places that can mess you up! Give me back NB.org!!!!


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (trbo-bug)*

Anyone know where Jeff lives? Was it Kansas? Im calling the airlines. Its time!


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (trbo-bug)*

This is getting pretty bad.
I wish Jeff would update the message he's displaying with a little more info. Is it going to be down another 3-4 days? A week? An hour?? Any more info would be nice.


----------



## NYNBTS (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: (pdoel)*

Does this mean that I have too actually work today?


----------



## pixelnexus (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (NYNBTS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does this mean that I have too actually work today?







[HR][/HR]​that's exactly what I was thinking.. work, or read the vortex?


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (pixelnexus)*

pdoel, We will have to bring the "UPDATE ISSUE" up when NB.org is up and running again. It would be nice to know whats going on. I hate being in the dark.


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (trbo-bug)*

Anyone have Jeff's E-Mail address?


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (trbo-bug)*

[email protected]


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

I can just see it now. Jeff finally gets Newbeetle.org up, just as everyone sees his email address, and starts bombarding him with email.
The huge amounts of email does a number on his servers, and knock newbeetle.org back down.
Hee hee.


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*

To be honest guys... a couple hundred emails is NOT going to speed anything up. I don't think emailing Jeff would be too effective... and may even slow down his work-progress.
Sorry folks, we can ask him when it's back up, but give the guy a chance. Unfortunately we don't know what's goin' on, my guess was a hardware upgrade, but being down over the weekend, I'm not sure.
Anyway, lets just stay calm and stuff. I know it's hard, but really, go for a short drive








Oh... and check this out, appearently that monkey img I found earlier broke loose in a Girls College in India, along w/a couple pals: http://in.news.yahoo.com/020402/43/1kb9c.html


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (noR)*

Well I guess I messed up.







I just E-Mailed Jeff to see if he could update his message, so we will know a little more of whats happening.


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (trbo-bug)*

This just in!!!
Here's what Jeff is posting now:
quote:[HR][/HR]Hello, all. 
Sorry about this extended downtime. One of the NewBeetle.org servers has suffered a crash. Argh.







It should be relativley easy to recover, but I am unable to do it remotley, which means I'll have to travel to the servers (they're an hour an a half away from my home) and fix 'em up. This has been a very busy weekend for me, and I was unable to get it done. I expect to get out there Tuesday of this week and have it back up and running. I am VERY sorry for this, and I hope you'll all understand and be willing to come back and give NewBeetle.org another chance when we return.
Thanks so much!
Jeff[HR][/HR]​So it sounds like we're down until tomorrow. I feel for the guy. These things happen. It sucks, and I know we're all antsy to get back to it. I just hope nobody holds it against Jeff. He's done a HELL of a lot for us over the years.
All I know is, once it's back up, I'm gonna donate to the cause!!! It's about time after getting a free ride all this time!


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (pdoel)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHM-VDUBYA (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org?*

I too am really feeling weak. I know that I don't post much, but I've got things to discuss...... I'm not doing well at all...... Heck I even registered over here again. Now that's desperate.


----------



## NYNBTS (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (BHM-VDUBYA)*

What is the usual donation to the Org.? I really have no idea. I have been wanting to give since I jumped om board. Anyone?


----------



## Anna (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (NYNBTS)*

$1, $5, $10... whatever you can spare. I've given small amounts several times when I feel I have a little extra money laying around.


----------



## busybox (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Any info on Newbeetle.org?? (Vader582)*

I am going crazy.. all this working and no NB.org.. anyone played Yahoo! pool..







It is helping pass the time..


----------



## hotbug (May 21, 2000)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (Anna)*

5 doolars sounds about right. I will be sure to get that to him once the site comes back up. 
Ask my family I am going nuts with out the forums.


----------



## alincal (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (hotbug)*

I have a question regarding NB org. I used to be able to post on the org until about few months ago. Then all of sudden, I can't post anymore. I've been just reading the posts but it sucks when you can't post anything. Any of you know why?


----------



## Anna (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (alincal)*

You probably need to Log In... It's seeing you as a guest for some reason. Hit the Login on the inner page and that should work for you.


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (alincal)*

no clue alincal... PM or IM me and we'll work on it. What was your old username?
msg me w/the vortex instant messager...
or email me [email protected]
noR


----------



## Quicksilver99 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (noR)*

I dont know what to do. I go to NB Org probably 20 times a day. Now I just sit at my computer wondering where on earth to go becuase I have no where to spend my time. Im lost without my Org. This just sucks hard core.


----------



## pixelnexus (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (noR)*

quote:[HR][/HR]no clue alincal... PM or IM me and we'll work on it. What was your old username?
msg me w/the vortex instant messager...
or email me [email protected]
noR[HR][/HR]​how do you get nb.org email address? A while back I thought I signed up for an email address, but was never able to access it.. ??


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (pixelnexus)*

You know its kind of funny how we ended up at Vortex after NB.org went down. I wonder if others have gathered at other sites to talk about whats going on? Has anyone heard from anyone else? We are going to have alot to talk about when we get back....


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (pixelnexus)*

have you ever tried sending a msg to [email protected]? It could still be set up. It's just a redirect to another email address... Not like a place to access messages online or anything....

noR


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (trbo-bug)*

There's others?








jk
I'm sure a couple people are resulting to email lists, and signing up chat clients...
As for the other sites... Well... u could always go look, but beware the vicious blinking lights and pop up ads...
noR


----------



## pixelnexus (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (noR)*

i'll have to try things out when the sites back up..
as for other entertaining sites.. streetkiaz.com always cheers me up


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (pixelnexus)*

The internet is soooo boring without NewBeetle.org







I don't know what else to do







I've been compulsivly clicking the newbeetle.org adress hopeing that it would be back with no luck







Im gunna go crazy!!!!!! ARRGGHHH







I can't wait to get back to my internet home








-Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcroft (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org?*

hey guys-
Come on, Give Jeff a brake, he is trying his best to get the site back up, but he has a life you know, it is very small, but a life non the less. The servers are where I live witch is about an hour and half away from where he is. So he wont be able to get our here till tomarrow. 
But I am in the same boat you all are, I dont know what to do with myself, normally i sit at school and spend aboud hours reading the org, but today I just kinda sat there. I had not idea that one little website going down could have this big if an impact. but hopefully it will be back up shortyly!!
Matt


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (mcroft)*

Give Jeff a break.







Hell Im writing his name in for President at the next election!







I hate those pop-up ads!










[Modified by trbo-bug, 10:14 PM 4-22-2002]


----------



## unitool (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (mcroft)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey guys-
Come on, Give Jeff a brake, he is trying his best to get the site back up, but he has a life you know, it is very small, but a life non the less. The servers are where I live witch is about an hour and half away from where he is. So he wont be able to get our here till tomarrow. 
But I am in the same boat you all are, I dont know what to do with myself, normally i sit at school and spend aboud hours reading the org, but today I just kinda sat there. I had not idea that one little website going down could have this big if an impact. but hopefully it will be back up shortyly!!
Matt[HR][/HR]​Maybe you could use some of this extra time to crack the spine on your Spelling and Grammar textbook.


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (unitool)*


----------



## mcroft (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (unitool)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Maybe you could use some of this extra time to crack the spine on your Spelling and Grammar textbook.














[HR][/HR]​Noone every said NB drivers were smart!


----------



## SilverShadow (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (mcroft)*

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm -

SS


----------



## hotbug (May 21, 2000)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (GreenFelix00)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The internet is soooo boring without NewBeetle.org







I don't know what else to do







I've been compulsivly clicking the newbeetle.org adress hopeing that it would be back with no luck







Im gunna go crazy!!!!!! ARRGGHHH







I can't wait to get back to my internet home








-Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​You too!


----------



## NETBEETLE (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (hotbug)*

Everyone stop on over to BugMod.com while we're waiting for the Org to return...it will give ya something to do!








Good luck to Jeff in getting the server-demons back to where they belong (Microsoft)








Server crashes seriously suck worse than an SI with a garbage-can attached to the exhaust pipe...


----------



## pdoel (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Where is NB Org?*

Matt,
Don't worry. I don't think anyone's blaming Jeff. We all understand. That's life. These things happen. I think we all just miss it a bunch. But we don't blame Jeff.
Especially after he left that message on the site explaining that it's actually all his younger brother's fault. So, we no longer blame Jeff, and have decided to stone his brother instead.
Hee hee.


----------



## hotbug (May 21, 2000)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (pdoel)*

Any news yet?


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (hotbug)*

No news yet, but it is Tuesday! I can only hope.


----------



## jeff_croft (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (trbo-bug)*

Hello all...
Matt clued me in to the fact that you all migrated over here.








I'm leaving Topeka shortly to head to KC and straigten out this server issue. Not exactly sure how long it will take me, but I can promise you all the site will be back up sometime this evening. Hopefully by around 8pm Central. We'll see. 
Thank you all so much for being understanding. It's nice to see that you all miss the site.







I'm really not sure what exactly caused this crash...I'm just thinkful I have solid backups and good logs.








See you at the Org soon enough. I promise!
--Jeff


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (jeff_croft)*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYNBTS (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (trbo-bug)*

For some reason I feel much better?.?. Thanks Jeff we owe you. Good luck! The .org is a good place!


----------



## SatanX2112 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (NYNBTS)*

Up for a little bit, down this morning......


----------



## netnet2 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: Where is NB Org? (SatanX2112)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Up for a little bit, down this morning......[HR][/HR]​


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*OH cool, it's back.*

Just wanted to say "Whew".
Oh, and a thanks to the Vortex Dudes.







We've got 2 great resources. I know I don't post much, but dude, the technical forums are a lurkers dream









noR


----------



## hotbug (May 21, 2000)

*Re: OH cool, it's back. (noR)*

Ahh it isn't working any more over here again. Will it ever be back to normal?


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: OH cool, it's back. (hotbug)*




































Oh NO, not again!


----------



## trbo-bug (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: OH cool, it's back. (trbo-bug)*

Well we are going again at NB.org Thanks Vortex for the hospitality! Got to go....


----------

